# Winemaker Conference



## brewbush (Nov 3, 2015)

Just getting everyone's opinion about this conference.

Those that have gone, what was your experience? Was it worth it? Fun?

Which lectures/bootcamps have you attended and were they/were they not productive and worthwhile?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Jc5066 (Nov 3, 2015)

Which conference is this?


----------



## brewbush (Nov 3, 2015)

Winemaker magazine. 2016 it will be in Sonoma.


----------



## sdelli (Nov 3, 2015)

I have gone for last three years..... Probably gona go next year again.... Personally I enjoy the boot camp and the people the most.... Never enter my wine. My bottle of wine is worth more then the give a way to a stranger.


----------

